# I want ports to fetch from a local mirror but svn is broken



## networknoobie (Apr 7, 2015)

Installed FreeBSD today, ports fetching was so slow (not in US) that I wanted to use a local mirror.

So I went with https://www.freebsd.org/doc/handbook/ports-using.html Procedure 5.2, and tried to install subversion from ports, but it complained:

```
//blah blah blah more of this kind of messages
pkg-static: Unable to access file /usr/ports/devel/subversion/work/stage/usr/local/share/locale/sv/LC_MESSAGES/subversion.mo: No such file or directory
pkg-static: Unable to access file /usr/ports/devel/subversion/work/stage/usr/local/share/locale/zh_CN/LC_MESSAGES/subversion.mo: No such file or directory
pkg-static: Unable to access file /usr/ports/devel/subversion/work/stage/usr/local/share/locale/zh_TW/LC_MESSAGES/subversion.mo: No such file or directory
*** Error code 74

Stop.
make[2]: stopped in /usr/ports/devel/subversion
*** Error code 1

Stop.
make[1]: stopped in /usr/ports/devel/subversion
*** Error code 1
```

Then I tried to install from pkg, and it reported a success. But when I run svn command it complained again:

```
Shared object "libexpat.so.1" not found, required by "svn"
```

Then I tried to install from ports again, it told me to "deinstall" then "reinstall", which gave me this:
`# make deinstall`

```
===>  Deinstalling for subversion
===>   Deinstalling subversion-1.8.13
Checking integrity... done (0 conflicting)
Deinstallation has been requested for the following 1 packages (of 0 packages in the universe):

Installed packages to be REMOVED:
        subversion-1.8.13

The operation will free 14 MiB.
[1/1] Deinstalling subversion-1.8.13...
[1/1] Deleting files for subversion-1.8.13: 100%
```

`# make reinstall`

```
===>  Installing for subversion-1.8.10_3
===>   subversion-1.8.10_3 depends on shared library: libapr-1.so - found (/usr/local/lib/libapr-1.so.0.5.1)
===>   subversion-1.8.10_3 depends on shared library: libsqlite3.so - found (/usr/local/lib/libsqlite3.so.0.8.6)
===>   subversion-1.8.10_3 depends on shared library: libexpat.so - found (/usr/local/lib/libexpat.so.6.0.0)
===>   subversion-1.8.10_3 depends on shared library: libserf-1.so - found (/usr/local/lib/libserf-1.so.1.3.0)
===>   subversion-1.8.10_3 depends on shared library: libintl.so - found (/usr/local/lib/libintl.so.8.1.3)
===>   Registering installation for subversion-1.8.10_3
pkg-static: Unable to access file /usr/ports/devel/subversion/work/stage/usr/local/share/locale/de/LC_MESSAGES/subversion.mo: No such file or directory
//and this kind of messages kept going on and ended like above
```

Now I am stuck  Maybe there is another way of doing this?[/code]


----------



## tobik@ (Apr 7, 2015)

Try again with `svnlite` instead of `svn` which is in base and should already be installed.


----------



## networknoobie (Apr 7, 2015)

tobik said:


> Try again with `svnlite` instead of `svn` which is in base and should already be installed.


Thanks, `svnlite` does work...but seems my local svn mirror is not working...

Might have to look at another direction.


----------



## gkontos (Apr 7, 2015)

Sometimes the local mirrors are not up to date. You might want to try using portsnap() instead.


----------



## networknoobie (Apr 8, 2015)

gkontos said:


> Sometimes the local mirrors are not up to date. You might want to try using portsnap() instead.


Not up to date is not the major concern right now. I get only ~100KBps from the US site but I get ~5MBps from local mirror. Fetching from the US site is just too painful.

I would like to give it a try, but how do I use this command to fetch from a mirror? The port-using page did not specify how...Maybe like this?
`portsnap fetch mirror_server_address`


----------



## tobik@ (Apr 8, 2015)

... and once you've found a mirror that works for you, take a look at portsnap.conf(5) for making it the default server.


----------

